# The ICIG Form Was Changed On September 24, 2019, at 4:25 p.m...THIS IS CRIMINAL !



## nononono (Sep 27, 2019)

*Here's the standard form below on the Wayback Machine :*

https://web.archive.org/web/20190416145617/https://www.dni.gov/files/ICIG/documents/ICIGHotlineForm.pdf


*Here's the " New " form that was snuck in a day or so before the release of*
*the " Schiff Dossier "........*

https://www.dni.gov/files/ICIG/Documents/Hotline/Urgent Concern Disclosure Form.pdf


*This is absolute Warfare on the part of the Democrats...!*
*There is No Other Explanation for this crap....*

*The American Public KNOWS The Democrats are filthy as Fuck....*
*We just have not assembled to take out the TRASH !*

*It WILL Happen !*

*And when it Does ....there will be HELL TO PAY !*

*Trust Me !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Sep 30, 2019)

*Nice....what the Democrats/Rhinos have done to America...*
*If there is a shred of dignity left in ANY one of them *
*they would call a news conference today and rebuke the false*
*narrative the Criminal MSM/Democrats/Rhinos are trying to*
*shove down the throats of American Citizens.....*
*We are headed towards full scale Civil unrest because there are*
*enough citizens in this United States that are literally repulsed at *
*the sham/coup the Democrats are attempting to pull off.*
*I talk to a lot people....a lot ...and the majority are sickened by*
*the Circus in Washington DC...absolutely sickened...*
*The Politicians are NOT working for us the citizens, they are *
*literally lining their pockets with wads of filthy cash from *
*domestic and foreign sources while in turn setting forth *
*policies that benefit the donors..NOT AMERICAN CITIZENS..*
*BUT THE DONORS SHOWERING THEM IN CASH !*

*That is not how this Country is supposed to be run....!*


----------

